# Port St Lucie, Fl Biller/Coder



## barbiechick (May 26, 2012)

Barbara L. Rodriguez
4010 SW Canrady Street
Port Saint Lucie, FL 34953
Tel: (772)878-8560 Mobile: (954)309-3325 

OBJECTIVE:
To obtain a position that will allow me to benefit your facility with my knowledge and experience as a Healthcare Professional in the Medical Billing & Coding, Insurance Verification & Medical Records field.


EDUCATION:
	Medvance Medical Institute; Stuart, Florida
	Medical Billing and Coding Specialist
  	Graduation, February 2010
	Maintained a 4.0 GPA & perfect attendance


CERTIFICATIONS:
•	CPC Certified
•	CPR	
•	Blood Borne Pathogens
•	HIV/AIDs


PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATIONS:
•	ICD-9,CPT-4 HCPCS
•	Professional Medical Office Procedures
•	Medicare/Medicaid, Commercial insurance policies & procedures
•	HIPAA Guidelines (Rules and Regulations)	
•	Medical Terminology, Anatomy & Physiology
•	Hospital Billing Processes
•	Over 20 years of customer service experience
•	Medisoft,Visionary,Meditech,Epic,Word,Outlook,type 65 WPM
•	Spanish speaking, self-starter, reliable and motivated

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE:

2010-Present
Martin Memorial Medical Center, Stuart,Florida
Patient Account Biller

*Review claims to make sure that payer specific billing requirements are met
*Bill claims electronically to insurances, clearinghouses and Medicaid
*Follow up on billing, determine & apply appropriate adjustments 
*Work denials & insurance follow ups to ensure maximum payment
*Resolve incoming insurance mail through inquiries and appeals

2009-2010
Delo Medical Associates, Port Saint Lucie, Florida
Medical Biller & Coder

*Answer phones & enter patient demographics and insurance information
*Filing and maintaining medical records
*Ensuring diagnoses and procedures correlated
*Post charges and personal checks
*EOB and denial posting
*Call on unpaid over-due balances from insurance companies and patients
*Work and resolve all incoming insurance mail through inquiries and appeals
*End of day deposit
*Bill claims electronically

1997-2008
Polaris/Zodiac Pool Company, Vista, California
Customer Service/Tech Support

*Provided customer support in a high volume setting via telephone & email
*Proactive in troubleshooting technical problems with service technicians
*Ensured operation of product & processed warranty claims
*Assisted Sales representatives with literature and display orders
*Liaison for customers and dealers


----------

